# Lake Manistee Salmon



## ChetTheJet (Feb 13, 2016)

I use a kayak and I would like to fish for salmon at Lake Manistee. Anyone have experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Now that sounds like a fun experience. A big king might pull you around like a horse and chariot. Now that would be fun!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Badluckchuck (Nov 29, 2013)

I’m heading up there next week. I love kayak fishing, I’ve yet to catch a salmon out of a kayak. Would be interesting to hear tips and experiences. I hear Lake Manistee can be a circus though. Not sure I’d want to be in the middle of the trolling boats.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ChetTheJet (Feb 13, 2016)

Badluckchuck said:


> I’m heading up there next week. I love kayak fishing, I’ve yet to catch a salmon out of a kayak. Would be interesting to hear tips and experiences. I hear Lake Manistee can be a circus though. Not sure I’d want to be in the middle of the trolling boats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Where have you fished for salmon out of your yak? I have never done it before but would like to give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you do it before Sept. 6th you could fish in front of the Little River. Less traffic..


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> If you do it before Sept. 6th you could fish in front of the Little River. Less traffic..


No longer true. We did away with that reg. There is no longer a seasonal closure on the south end of Manistee Lake. We saw a decline in the number of snaggers/tightliners fishing there (probably due to the smaller salmon runs we've had in past years). So after consultation with Law Enforcement Division, we decided that reg was no longer necessary. Check the 2019 Michigan Fishing Guide- you won't find it in there. Hopefully folks will behave themselves and target the salmon there by legal means.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

ChetTheJet said:


> I use a kayak and I would like to fish for salmon at Lake Manistee. Anyone have experience? Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Experience fishing for salmon on Lake Manistee? yes. Out of a kayak? heck no. Sounds interesting. You and your kayak might look like a bobber getting pulled around when salmon grabs the line. I would suggest fishing near either the mouth of the big manistee, where it dumps into the lake or at the South end, where the little Manistee dumps in. Focus on the mornings or the evenings, when the fish make their way up to spawn. We used to catch them casting cleos or other heavy spoons near the drop-offs, however, bright-colored crankbaits worked as well (trolling or casting). Bright orange was the best, but hot pinks work well too.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When I've fished Manistee Lake, there have always been a LOT of boats anchored. Most people are casting lures, but some just hang spawn under a bobber. Not sure how you would fare in a pack of boats, if you hooked up with a good sized King. They don't care about boats parked all over the place, and would likely drag you into other boats. 

I saw a guy hook a big King off the mouth of the Platte, many years ago, fishing from a float tube. That fish dragged him way over a mile offshore. He finally landed it, and kicked his way back, but it took a long time. He was making a wake when he was being dragged out to sea. lol


----------



## ChetTheJet (Feb 13, 2016)

Slimshady said:


> Experience fishing for salmon on Lake Manistee? yes. Out of a kayak? heck no. Sounds interesting. You and your kayak might look like a bobber getting pulled around when salmon grabs the line. I would suggest fishing near either the mouth of the big manistee, where it dumps into the lake or at the South end, where the little Manistee dumps in. Focus on the mornings or the evenings, when the fish make their way up to spawn. We used to catch them casting cleos or other heavy spoons near the drop-offs, however, bright-colored crankbaits worked as well (trolling or casting). Bright orange was the best, but hot pinks work well too.


Ok. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ChetTheJet (Feb 13, 2016)

Slimshady said:


> Experience fishing for salmon on Lake Manistee? yes. Out of a kayak? heck no. Sounds interesting. You and your kayak might look like a bobber getting pulled around when salmon grabs the line. I would suggest fishing near either the mouth of the big manistee, where it dumps into the lake or at the South end, where the little Manistee dumps in. Focus on the mornings or the evenings, when the fish make their way up to spawn. We used to catch them casting cleos or other heavy spoons near the drop-offs, however, bright-colored crankbaits worked as well (trolling or casting). Bright orange was the best, but hot pinks work well too.


Boat only or can you fish from shore?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ChetTheJet (Feb 13, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> Now that sounds like a fun experience. A big king might pull you around like a horse and chariot. Now that would be fun!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I use a 13’ Predator PDL. I have watched videos of guys catching them on the big lake so I’m considering giving it a shot inland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

For what it's worth seen a couple kayaks in the harbor patrol Sunday morning. Heard Saturday one kayak got his limit


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Use a shorter rod, 7' at most. To hard to get them to the side with a longer rig. There's a guy up in Homer, AK Rudy T on Yutube) that even trolls with a small downrigger on his Hobie. Catches halibut and kings all year long on it.


----------



## Badluckchuck (Nov 29, 2013)

I’ve tried out of New Buffalo in the spring for some coho. Trolled for them, like I said I’ve yet to catch one but not for the lack of trying. I have a cheap 10 foot viper it’s hard to troll without a pedal driven kayak. One of these days I’ll get something to drag me around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

M. Tonello said:


> No longer true. We did away with that reg. There is no longer a seasonal closure on the south end of Manistee Lake. We saw a decline in the number of snaggers/tightliners fishing there (probably due to the smaller salmon runs we've had in past years). So after consultation with Law Enforcement Division, we decided that reg was no longer necessary. Check the 2019 Michigan Fishing Guide- you won't find it in there. Hopefully folks will behave themselves and target the salmon there by legal means.


Is dynamite still allowed

I think you yakers have it on !  Jig em up !!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I've never been to the mouth of either river. I normally fish near Tippy or along Bear. Is there good access at the mouth/lake for shore fishing? I plan to be either in Manistee/Wellston or Frankfurt by Friday night, but I'll only have Friday night and Saturday to find fish... Is it worth it to drag my 14' boat (9.9hp 2 stroke) all the way up (4 hours) there for the lake (Manistee, not Michigan)?

Watcha think, guys? Point this fool in the right direction!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolute Blast from the yak. This was from last year. Any river mouth this time of year should be good. We cast stick baits. Lots of fun pulling a 20lb+ from a yak. If ya go up/down the river just find a spot to park and cast cause they'll drag ya around a little bit.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice fish. I would think it's prime time right now if not within the next few weeks. Seen a kayaker trolling with harbor patrol team last Sunday at manistee. Dredger isn't there this season if anyone wanted to know. Next year it'll be back


----------



## ChetTheJet (Feb 13, 2016)

luckyfish said:


> Absolute Blast from the yak. This was from last year. Any river mouth this time of year should be good. We cast stick baits. Lots of fun pulling a 20lb+ from a yak. If ya go up/down the river just find a spot to park and cast cause they'll drag ya around a little bit.
> 
> View attachment 427737
> View attachment 427743


Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

They are not considered lakes unless it was changed. The drowned river mouth are considered river. The reason that we could never use drop shot on white and Muskegon. However as long as your spoon isn't altered and no weight below it your fine using whatever size jigging spoon you want I believe


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sparky23 said:


> They are not considered lakes unless it was changed. The drowned river mouth are considered river. The reason that we could never use drop shot on white and Muskegon. However as long as your spoon isn't altered and no weight below it your fine using whatever size jigging spoon you want I believe


I think that you're right regarding the jigging spoon size because the restricted section of the Manistee ends at railroad bridge. However, on Bear, Platte, Betsie, and between Tippy and railroad, it is restricted to NOTHING over an oz. You are also right about that lake being considered a drowned river mouth lake, so technically it's part of the Manistee River and has normal stream regulations. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

on a call said:


> Is dynamite still allowed
> 
> I think you yakers have it on !  Jig em up !!


:tdo12::tdo12::tdo12:


----------

